# Two new Bettas



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I just got them today. The female is wonderful, the male is very skittish. I hope when I put him in his tank, he will get more comfortable. It was very hard to get one of the male.
Oh and the male CT is Spike and the female is Scarlett.

I have a quick question, the picture quality isn't the best, but does the male look okay? As in, does he look ill at all?


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

your male is stunning.. female is cute too!! 

did you pick out names yet?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes! Spike and Scarlett.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

rockstar26 said:


> your male is stunning.. female is cute too!!





dramaqueen said:


> They're beautiful!!


Thank you!:-D


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice! :-D

Based on how my Bettas have looked at first, I personally would say your male looks a bit `pale` in the body. You may find his colours deepen or brighten up over the next couple of days though.
He`s a pretty looking boy :-D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Elisew said:


> Very nice! :-D
> 
> Based on how my Bettas have looked at first, I personally would say your male looks a bit `pale` in the body. You may find his colours deepen or brighten up over the next couple of days though.
> He`s a pretty looking boy :-D


I was thinking that his color would probably change once he settles into his tank. Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

After he settles in he'll be even more beautiful.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

what a gorgeous little pair! scarlett looks like my little girl ladybug, except red


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Spike looks very interesting.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful, your girl looks like mine except mines blue and a fatty. I really want to see a picture of your male flaring


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Beautiful, your girl looks like mine except mines blue and a fatty. I really want to see a picture of your male flaring


He is so hard to get a picture of! I just think he's camera shy. ;-)


----------

